# HELP! My baby can't walk on his back leg.



## CICENIA (Mar 22, 2006)

My Pee Wee was fine this morning and all of a sudden he can't walk on his right back leg. He is still running aorund but he lifts that leg compeltely up and puts no pressure on it. I didnt see anything happen to him so I dont know what is could be. Any ideas? He doesnt cry when I touch it, but now he cant jump on places where he was before. Help me, I dont know if I should rush him to the vet for an emergency visit or wait till tomorrow for a regular visit. Could this be just a pain that will go away?


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

It's possible it's just a sprain. I personally would wait until tomorrow since he's acting fine otherwise. It could be something more serious but I don't think its an emergency. Tyson did that to me once when he was a puppy and I rushed him to the emergency vet and when we got there he started walking normal


----------



## Clek1430 (Mar 7, 2006)

I don't think it's an emergency if he is not yelping or acting in pain. I would keep an eye on him limit his activity as much as possible and make an appointment first thing tomorrow morning. If it gets worse or he looks in pain or in distress I would take him to the emergency vet. Hope he is back to normal soon. Good luck


----------



## Sam85 (Jan 5, 2006)

My bf sisters chi "teddy" his back left leg has a limp and she was worried he had something wrong, every now and then he would hold it up and limp all weird on it, so she took him to the vet and the vet said it is a normal thing that happens to small dogs, something about their joints get lock up nothing to worry about, anyways when we was dog sitting, mylo started doing the limp thing (it was his back right leg thou) which he never had done before as if he was just copying teddy lol and now he does it all the time when we go out walkies or when hes in the garden etc, it doesn`t hurt him when i touch it so he is obviously fine, but the vet said its always the back legs!! maybe this is what your chi has??


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Hmmmm, I would be a little worried as the same thing happened to Scruffy and it turned out to be very serious. Even the vet didn't realise how serious it was until I insisted that they do more checks.

If it is just a sprain, the vet can give an anti-inflammatory injection which usually helps - they only limp and hold their leg up if in pain - the difference is that dogs suffer pain better than humans and often seem ok with it.

If he persists to do this, please take him to the vet for a full check of knees and hip, if only for peace of mind.

All the best xxx


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

I completly agree with lecohen.
He's limping for a reason. Please get it checked.


----------



## hnj22 (Jul 14, 2005)

This happened to Corky back in February. He jumped off of the couch and then he started limping. It continued where he would limp, hold up his leg or be fine. I took him in to have it looked at and they said he didn't have a cruciant ligament tear but he could develop one. He too didn't yelp or act like it hurt him either. They said to start him on glucosamine and that really helped him. He hasn't limped or held up his leg in months. 

I would say take your baby in to be safe and have it looked at. If it is something borderline serious and it could be headed off at the pass it is better than to let it get work and progress into something that could require surgery for instance.

Let us know how your baby is doing!


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Milo was doing this the other day after going on the garden. As soon as he started doing it i checked his leg and paw and there was nothing stuck in it like i first suspected.
30 mins later he was still doing it, so i checked him out again, and found a little splinter in his paw! I pulled it out with tweezers and he was absolutely fine after that

Just thought i would mention it  But i agree with what Leena said


----------



## chi-momma (Jun 21, 2006)

Ok. I can probably guess what it is from personal experience. Luxating patella. My oldest chi Shea which is a little over 2 yrs. old has stage 1. Luxating Patella is the slipping of the knee cap out of place. It's like a trick knee. It has 4 stages which level 3 and 4 are the worse and usually require surgery. I was also informed the other day at the ER vet that my youngest also has it but I haven't seen any lameness in her legs yet.


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

With my chi that I had when I was alot younger, he did it once in awhile, and it sounded like his leg was "popping," the joint portion. I can't remember the name of this condition, but I know it's pretty common among chis. I don't mean to scare you, but it is possible that your baby has this condition where the leg comes out of its socket. Usually, it goes back in, but it did seem pretty painful. I remember when I used to try and pet him, he would freak out. I would definitely get it checked out by the vet if it persists. Good luck!


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

make sure he does not have a sticker on his paw this can cause a dog to limp.


----------



## NaliaLee (Jul 16, 2005)

maybe its his patella, could be his hip, could be a something stuck in his paw... if it continues check it out with your vet. The joint condition you are talking about kimmiek915 is that hip displasia??


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

NaliaLee said:


> maybe its his patella, could be his hip, could be a something stuck in his paw... if it continues check it out with your vet. The joint condition you are talking about kimmiek915 is that hip displasia??


I think it was called luxated patella or something? I can't remember exactly because this was 11 years ago, but I believe that's what it was. I just remember the joint getting out of place and then clicking back in, and my chi was in pain when that happened, so I had to take him to the vet.


----------



## Chihuahua Crazy101 (Jun 14, 2005)

*Chi with soar knee*

Hello,
I would see if your Chi's might have luxating patella this is a very common problem with Chihuahuas quite possibly it may be nothing but your best choice would be to go to vet and have him/her propery diagnose.Best wishes!

I hope everything goes well

Alanah


----------



## NaliaLee (Jul 16, 2005)

the patella is a knee thing i think which has to do with the knee cap popping out of place right? That was my vets first thoughts when he saw pedro limping. He has a hip joint problem (xrays revealed). Xrays are really the only way to find out when it comes to the hips. My vet felt around his knee caps and could feel them in place so he knew it had to be something else.


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yes, it is the knee thing where the knee cap pops out of place. Usually, it pops back in right away, but it seemed really painful when my baby had that condition. I think if it's really bad, you need to get the knee operated on, but yeah. I would say that an xray would be the way to go to know for sure.


----------

